# I'm speechless.....



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

omg! was that on actual roads? that was insane! and the horses slipping and the ridders getting dragged... :?


----------



## Oliivia (Mar 5, 2008)

they must be very boring, when think this out
in the end most of horses run without any rider at all.. :? 
and how many people ! what they see there ?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, they fall so gracefully. They just slide along their backs until they can get up. They almost look like they've been trained to fall properly. I think the rider's must get hurt more than the horses.

I actually laughed when I saw the first horse running without a rider.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I've actually been there..(to Siena, not to the race) the race is held in the middle of the city in a square, its not really even that big... they put dirt down over the cobblestones for the race.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks hilarious.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

This was in my Horse Illustrated magazine. It's called the Palio horse race. Horse deaths have become common. Stuff like this makes me sick. There's also one called the Omak Suicide Race. It's held over 4 days. The horses have to run down Suicide Hill, which is a 225-foot drop at a 62-degree angle. Then they have to swim in the deep and swift Okanogan River. I'll put a video up as soon as I can find one.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dlWyVl-tBg That's the Omak Suicide Race. It's horrible.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm...I don't know much about this race, but yeah, it IS run on a pretty good surface - the main issue in the accidents are the tight turns, which honestly they COULD make better if they tried - it's only the way they've arranged the crowd which causes the corners. You've got to admit that at last all the horses get up and carry on running, I suppose...And the riders can't get dragged because there's no saddle to get dragged by! If nothing else I'm at least impressed that they do it bareback.

The Omak suicide race is ridiculous, cruel, insanity. I can't believe they've even got the nerve to claim it as 'heritage'.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, the Palio race isn't horrible, it's just how the crowded the poor thoroughbred at the end that really got me! I was mad at that.

The suicide race was the worst though.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

TBH I don't find *anything* about this race hilarious!! I don't particularly like horse racing anyway, but this race is very poorly layed out, the bends are ridiculously tight and the way the winning horse was being crowded round was horrendous!! TBH i'm not bothered about what happens to the riders, it's the horses i'm more worried about!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Shows just how stupid people can be...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

LuLu said:


> TBH I don't find *anything* about this race hilarious!! I don't particularly like horse racing anyway, but this race is very poorly layed out, the bends are ridiculously tight and the way the winning horse was being crowded round was horrendous!! TBH i'm not bothered about what happens to the riders, it's the horses i'm more worried about!


agreed.


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my :? :shock:


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Omg, it's so cruel


----------

